# FMG-9



## Voodoo (Oct 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpY86MLRi8s[/YOUTUBE]

Dont know if this has been on here before but dam its a sweet setup if they wold make it.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2009)

Dont see anything.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpY86MLRi8s[/ame]


----------



## ComingBack (Oct 29, 2009)

that...thing...is...AWESOME!!!


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Tyrant, didn't get back to it in time to edit it.


----------



## lockNload (Oct 29, 2009)

Hell yeah!!! That thing is awesome. Wish they would actually make it.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 29, 2009)

What would be the legal status of it ??  SBR ? concealed carry permit required ?


----------



## Centermass (Oct 29, 2009)

Voodoo said:


> Dont know if this has been on here before but dam its a sweet setup if they wold make it.



https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10446&highlight=magpul

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14886&highlight=magpul


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 29, 2009)

Centermass said:


> https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10446&highlight=magpul
> 
> https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14886&highlight=magpul



I was going to let it go since he's new to the group, but you just had to go and find those threads didn't ya HOMO !!!! :doh:


----------



## Headshot (Oct 29, 2009)

That's the shit, I just hope it wasn't loaded when he had the muzzle jammed against his chest and stomach.


----------

